# Dye for salmon eggs



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Stupid question perhaps but, people have told me you can put eggs into jars, fill the jar with mineral oil and freeze them and they'll be fine. My question is, if I were to add orange food coloring to the mineral oil, would it make them nice and orange?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

You can definitely freeze in mineral oil without risk of freezer burn. The eggs will milk out faster though. Sometimes that's good, sometimes, you chew thru eggs for nothing.... All depends on the day. As for color, I'd do dye and/or cures before mineral oil step myself.


----------

